# Starting a new greenman.



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I posted a photo of the greenman topper I did last month on a webpage in the UK and received a commission to from some one that would like on to put on his own shank. Like the other one I rough out the face then using a draft print photo of the block and work out my plan for the project. This is look I will attempt to achieve..


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

What type of wood Randy? The grain that block really pops out


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

MJC4 said:


> What type of wood Randy? The grain that block really pops out


It is 2x2x8 inch block of butternut Mark. I like butternut but it can be a bit tricky to work cross grain when it comes to detail work. It will chip out if you try to go to deep with your cuts and if your tools are not really sharp.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

nice idea you should enjoy working at it


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Good project, eyes look great, keep posting.


----------

